

Evolution of Promiscuity in Angiosperms - gjmulhol
https://www.microryza.com/projects/evolution-of-promiscuity-in-angiosperms

======
gjmulhol
I find the idea of crowdsourcing scientific research really fascinating. Not
sure if it is a scalable model, but I love to see good science funded.

~~~
deletes
Kickstarting the next version of the Large Hadron Collider might be fun. Every
person on the planet gives a dollar... Project Funded.

~~~
gjmulhol
It could fund good projects, and a side benefit is that scientists would have
to connect what they are doing to real value for people. Might be healthy for
the industry as a whole.

